# Google- Squelching Your Belching - MSN Health & Fitness



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Squelching Your Belching**MSN Health & Fitness*Gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD) and *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) can also cause excessive burping. However, burping isn't usually the most *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------



## MonaVie (Dec 10, 2010)

A well-shaped body can't be achieved by diets alone since muscles are not toned up if you just sit in front of the computer after eating a lot of fat burning foods.


----------

